# Strength Cartel at US Open 2017



## BigSwolePump (May 3, 2017)

I don't know if you guys follow these guy but their whole crew are some strong guys.

Big Boy 1st place SHW

Pitbull  2nd place 165


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2017)

Strong dudes. But I aint callin them those stupid ****in names. No one will be called "Big Boy" by me. Just aint happenin.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2017)

Lol milo. They don't go by their govmint names yo. 

Torres is a strong little ****er for sure. Very impressive lifts


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 3, 2017)

Milo said:


> Strong dudes. But I aint callin them those stupid ****in names. No one will be called "Big Boy" by me. Just aint happenin.


 Cmon bro, just try it say it with me...BIG BOY....:32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2017)

yeah they killed it. I stood next to big boy at the la fit expo and he didn't look so big lol but yeah he's a strong mofo


----------



## Battletoad (May 3, 2017)

Torres just pulled 700 with straps last week. Dude is insanely strong.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 3, 2017)

These guys are no joke. If you watch the whole video, you can see even the weakest guy can pull 6 plates.

Jake Johns aka Big Boy pulled 855PR deadlift with straps here:







Torres aka pitbull pulled 700PR deadlift with straps here:


----------

